# Problem with lawn turning yellow...



## Malkavian (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey guys!

I need some advice for my new lawn that I installed (turf rolls) about 5 months ago around my new house.
Just so you know, this is my first house and never really took care of a lawn before so I really don't know what I should be doing.

For the first 3 months the grass looked great - better than my neighbors' and grew pretty fast.

But for the past 1 month and a half lots of individual grass blades appear to be dying pretty evenly everywhere on my turf making the whole lawn look yellowish.

Can't just be the climate since my neighbors' grass look great / dark green.

Should I fertilize it? I have not done so since installing it 5 months ago (I did use some pre-fertilizer just before installing the grass 5 months ago but that's it).

Oh in case in matters in located in Quebec.

Here are some pictures of my grass and you can see my neighbors' in some as well to get an idea of the contrast.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

My advice is to make sure you don't have Rust disease starting up. It can be yellow initially.

As far as fertilizer, I'm guessing your average first frost is around this time, so fertilizer now is probably not a great idea if that's the case.

But you can still do a final winterizer later this Fall. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could you post closer images? 5 months without fertilizer is a long time.


----------



## Malkavian (Oct 14, 2018)

Here's a close-up:


It seems like this all over my lawn. About half healthy and half dead grass blades.

And yeah... temperature goes down to minus 7 celcius during the night here.

Never heard of a "winterizer" but if you think it's required I'll look it up and do it.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Green said:


> Do you know how to do that?


@Green How please??


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Green said:


> My advice is to make sure you don't have Rust disease starting up. It can be yellow initially.
> 
> As far as fertilizer, I'm guessing your average first frost is around this time, so fertilizer now is probably not a great idea if that's the case.
> 
> But you can still do a final winterizer later this Fall. Do you know how to do that?


How do you winterize?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Malkavian could you take even closer images? I'm trying to see black dots in the leaves blades.

There are a couple of things that this yellow could be. 1) chlorosis (lack of iron in the leafs), 2) Mn higher than iron, 3) leaf spot fungus.

I think it is leaf spot, but I can't see too good. If it is, then there is the problem of fungicide availability in Canada.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I think it is leaf spot


 :thumbup:
Some type of fungus damage.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I'm not sure if Quebec has the same restrictions as Ontario. If you do, Seed World USA will have everything you need and ships to Canada.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

1mjbrierley said:


> How do you winterize?


Traditional final winterizer is just a high Nitrogen fertilizer app at the end of the season after your last mow and the lawn is no longer growing. You want the lowest K and P levels possible and highest urea and/or ammonium sulfate content you can find as well. Most people do the 1 lb N rate, but I find 0.5 works just fine. See the Fall Blitz thread for more info.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Green said:


> 1mjbrierley said:
> 
> 
> > How do you winterize?
> ...


So if the grass is not growing its dormant. If the grass is dormant it no longer uses any nutrients. Thats what I thought I knew. Time to learn something new??


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@ctrav ,

This is for cool season grass only.

There's about a 1-2 week period usually after it stops growing before it goes dormant and before the ground freezes as well. In the past, everyone used the full 1 lb N rate for this, but current studies show that the grass uses very little N at that time of year because it's in the process of slowing down, so it's possible (and probably better for the environment) to use far less.

In the near future, we may not even do this final winterizer anymore. More dara comes out every year. Currently it tends to be still considered a must-do (and the most important app of the year) by staunch traditionalists, but more of an optional (or lower-rate) app. by more forward-thinking practitioners (assuming an early Fall app. was done). On this site, the authors of the Fall Blitz program now (as of this year) consider the final app. optional if you did the early Fall app using a mix of slow and fast release N, or if you did the blitz program using fast release N...because in both cases, the grass tends to be nearly maxed out.

Note also that some locations (like NJ) have regulations on the latest you can fertilize grass.


----------



## Malkavian (Oct 14, 2018)

OP here.

Some better picture of grass blades from my lawn:






If it's fungus, shouldn't it be more localized? Because the condition is really spread evenly all around my house and everywhere on my lawn. Each and every corners, no exception.

Also please consider I'm a first time lawn owner and have pretty much no idea what I'm doing. I could have been doing something very basic very wrong. Like, I have been mowing my lawn once every 2 weeks and mowed it at the second highest setting. I have never fertilized it since I installed it 5 months ago.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Green said:


> @ctrav ,
> 
> This is for cool season grass only.


On the one hand Im relieved and on the other I ask why do the cool season grass folks have all the fun


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@ctrav 
We feel likewise sometimes.


----------



## Malkavian (Oct 14, 2018)

OP here.

Please let me know if you need more pictures to get a better idea of what the issue might be.

Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I think more photos from a couple more areas would help.

Is it going brown/yellow everywhere? Has it worsened?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Malkavian said:


> Hey guys!
> I need some advice for my new lawn that I installed (turf rolls) about 5 months ago around my new house.
> Just so you know, this is my first house and never really took care of a lawn before so I really don't know what I should be doing. ...


Welcome, malkavian - beautiful yard and looks like a very nice neighborhood as well! :thumbup:

NONE of this post is directed at your present dilemma - you are in excellent and expert hands there and I don't believe there is anything I could add to help, there.

Rather, this post is aimed at your long-term success beginning after you get past this current "hurdle" and with an eye to "staying ahead of the curve" on keeping your lawn healthy and happy (it was unfortunate but,min til I lucked into meeting this group, I was caught up in a cycle of RE-acting tonevery new "crisis" in my turf).

Perhaps THE biggest turning point (certainly for me) is a foundation of understanding as to "the big picture" of what's required over the course of each growing (and dormant) season and we're all in luck cuz,,

HERE IT IS, bybTLF's very own "g-man": Cool Season Lawn Guide: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1595

So, in addition to following the guidance from the others on solving and turning your present challenge around, start reading that Guide and honing your own Mastery.

It's a terrific hobby, welcome again! :nod:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see a clear sign of fungus. Throw some nitrogen to see if it improves. It is late in the season, but I think it is worth trying.


----------



## Malkavian (Oct 14, 2018)

Hey guys - OP here!

So I called lawn service company to get a diagnostic (https://www.weedmancanada.com/)

The guy told me the issue was mostly lack of fertilization but that now it's a bit late and that he would wait for the next season before fertilizing.

Second issue was the "pyrale des prés" which translate to "sod webworm". Apparently they eat grass roots and will cause yellowish patches. I believe it because I have a TON a small white butterflies flying around when I mow my grass and these are sod worm grown up.

I asked him about fongus and he said it doesn't appear to be a huge issue with my lawn. I do have some but he says it's largely because of my mower blades being dull... Which is weird because my mower is brand new (3 months old... used it like 6 times) It's this model: https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.20-in-40V-Lithium-Ion-Brushless-Cordless-Self-Propelled-Walk-Behind-Lawn-Mower-with-5-0-Ah-Battery.1001072449.html

So he doesn't think I should do anything for now but gave me a program for next year.

Please have a look and tell me if it looks like a reasonable deal for my 4,200 square feet lawn:

*For 318$ (245 US$)*
Spring granular fertilization
Weed management 1
Chinch bug management
Summer granular fertilization
Weed management 2
End of summer granular fertilization

*Extras:*

*For 99$ (75 US$)*
Aerating (coring) the lawn

*For 136$ (100 US$)*
Worm prevention treatment

Does this look reasonable?

Thanks!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I'd call a second lawn care company and see if they say the same thing without you giving them any cue's.

Sod webworm usually results in yellow spots, not overall thinning out like you are seeing so i am pretty skeptical of that. Low N could be an issue.

Disease could be, but again like Sod Webworm its not going to be so uniform across your entire lawn. It will usually start in 1 area and spread over time.

I say either lack of water, too much water, or lack of N.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Malkavian said:


> Hey guys - OP here!
> 
> So I called lawn service company to get a diagnostic (https://www.weedmancanada.com/)
> 
> ...


The good people on this forum can walk you through how to do everything he has quoted. IF you want to become more of a DIY lawn person and really learn about your grass and why you do certain things, I would highly recommend that route. There will be some up front costs (sprayer, spreader, something to sharpen your blades, sprinklers, etc) but after the initial investment you will save a lot of money doing it yourself. If you choose to go with his services there is nothing to be ashamed of. However keep in mind watering in those granular items will still be your responsibility most likely. The good people here can help you with how to water and how often as well.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

What @TN Hawkeye said...


----------



## Malkavian (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks a lot guys!

I believe for the first season I might go with a lawn care company to see what they're doing, what they use, etc.
Then if it works well, I'll try to replicate myself and adjust with advice from here when needed.

A second lawn care company just came this morning and this one told me the only issue was the sod webworm and that it had nothing to do with fertilization.

I told him in was weird the damage was so perfectly uniform everywhere on my lawn for insect damage but he assured me he's positive that's the issue.

He says the turf rolls I bought 5 months ago were already infected and that's most likely why its so perfectly even like this.
I have to admit I did see a LOT of these small white butterflies but I still have a hard time imagining any insect damage would be so perfectly even everywhere on my lawn.

It bring a new question however - If the turfs rolls I bought were in fact infected by sod webworms, can I call them and perhaps have the company where I bought my lawn come and apply insecticide on my lawn or at least give me the insecticide? Or is it to be expected that turf rolls come with this issue and it's 100% my responsibility to apply insecticide on my newly installed turf right away?

Thanks!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't think sod webworms are a problem now. Typically August. I would just put down a preventative in April. Do your stores sell Scotts Grubex? It's labeled to prevent them. The lawn should have recovered by now for the Fall, so no need to do anything until April at the earliest.

If it's been cloudy a lot, the grass is not going to perform well in the Fall. Generalized discoloration is possible.

How late in the year do your province rules allow fertilizer? Because you can do a final winterizer about about a week after the final mow, give or take, if allowed.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

DIY fertilizing can be fun (and is cheap). Weed management takes attention to detail. Aeration requires renting/buying an aerator.

Pricing can vary substantially from region to region. $75 USD for aeration seems like a steal. Adjusting for size of lawn that's about 33% less than I would have to pay for the cheapest service.

The fert/weed/insect management pricing seems cheap to me, compared to the cheapest service in my neighborhood. For perspective, TrueGreen (which I do not/would not use) charges $60 for a single fert application.

I would spend some time this winter learning about lawn care if it's something that piques your interest. You can do a *much better* job if you DIY versus useing a landscaper.

Keep in mind that landscaper equipment is probably not cleaned between job sites. So there is a chance of cross contamination with other lawns - another added benefit of DIY.


----------

